# Questions for a CIA or FCI Grad.



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

I live in New Jersey and have 2.5 kids (due in June). Id like to go to one of the two schools mentioned. Ive heard that I should have enough money for a year from other posts. Did any of you have a family too? And how did you get through school, family and/work? How did you make it work?

PS I wouldn't have a problem getting work in NYC since Ive temped there as an Exec Secty, Office Asst or Receptionist? Agencies are flexible and so am I. Or do you think I should put it off (school) for a few more years?


----------



## moxiefan (Jan 31, 2002)

I'm not a graduate of anything, yet, but it was me that posted that CIA students should be able to support themselves from savings while at school. I must say that that is purely second hand information; outrageous hear-say, even.

Have you looked at The New York Restaurant School? Andrew Dornenburg/Karen Page's book _Becoming a Chef_ (Great Book!) asserts that it is especially know for having flexible scheduling and exotic class times. I thought, too, that FCI had similar features...

Kind Regards,
P


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

As much as I love the CIA and would love to go. It is just too far away. Ive been considering either FCI or New York Restaurant School as youve mentioned. Spent last night browsing their site after seeing a commercial. Is $30k reasonable?? Id like to go for the degree that offers management. And Id need a flex schedule with two babies and a kindergartener. If not I wonder if I can wait an extra 2 to 3 years but Im tired of putting it off. Its been 4 years already.


----------



## matthew357 (Mar 21, 2002)

<<FCI or New York Restaurant School as youve mentioned. Spent last night browsing their site after seeing a commercial. Is $30k reasonable?? Id like to go for the degree that offers management.>>

I don't think the FCI really offers a management degree. It was my top choice before the CIA, but after weighing the pro's and cons I decided to go with the CIA.

Matthew


----------

